# Plumbing in Load-bearing Wall?



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

usually, a plumber cuts anything and everythin in their way. most of them either don't know the difference or don't care what a load bearing wall means. a little more information is needed so we can answer this. Answer these questions for us...

What size is the pipe?


Is the plumbing running horizontally or vertically?


How many (size of lumber here) needs to be cut or drilled?


Where is the hole or notch located? Middle, top, or bottom.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

General answer, yes, its legal.

General I-codes overview:

You can drill holes up to 40% of the depth of a stud in a load bearing wall, provided the holes are centered. Holes between 40% and 60% can be drilled provided the stud is doubled and no more than two successive studs are doubled. A hole can never be located within 5/8" of the edge of a stud, no matter what the hole size is.

The top and bottom plates can be drilled or notched to 50% of their depth without need for structural modification.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

jcalvin said:


> usually, a plumber cuts anything and everythin in their way. most of them either don't know the difference or don't care what a load bearing wall means. a little more information is needed so we can answer this. Answer these questions for us...
> 
> What size is the pipe?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. My question was a general one as I am working on the plumbing layout for a log house I'm building. It has only one interior load-bearing wall. My layout will be a lot easier if I can run the main stack through it. That would likely be the only pipe other than maybe a vent.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

are you making that wall out of 2"X6"'s? It will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

II Weeks said:


> are you making that wall out of 2"X6"'s? It will make your life a lot easier.


Yes, that's the plan. But even so, I'm not sure I could put the main stack in the wall.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> usually, a plumber cuts anything and everythin in their way. most of them either don't know the difference or don't care what a load bearing wall means.


Comedy, but true. Inside the load bearing walls of my remodel, the plumbers annihilated the wall structure and it still passed inspection.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

kemerick said:


> Comedy, but true. Inside the load bearing walls of my remodel, the plumbers annihilated the wall structure and it still passed inspection.


I plan to do the plumbing, so that isn't likely to happen.


----------

